# Very sudden and significant increase in fetal movement



## emyandpotato

Over the past 40 minutes LO has suddenly been going totally crazy. They're usually pretty active but they've suddenly started punching and kicking me to the point where it really hurts. It's very frequent, as if they're having a tantrum in my tummy and I don't know why :shrug: Could it be a sign of fetal distress or are they just deciding to work out?


----------



## prdlyexpectng

omg. i couldve written this post right now. i was just on google (bad idea) about what constitutes frantic fetal movement because my little guy has suddenly been going nuts for the past 20 minutes.. im sure our babies are fine though


----------



## emyandpotato

Hope so! Fingers crossed for you and your LO hun :flower:


----------



## sarah1980

Oh I don't know I'm afraid but it is something I have wondered at times when baby seems to be running rings around my insides lol! Hopefully someone more experienced can comment.

Sarah.xxx


----------



## ashley2pink

Frantic movement can be a bad thing just as no movement. get checked.


----------



## tiggerpony

My baby had 3 days of frantic movement and I got checked, she was fine. but is now breech after being the right way up...................just to warn you lol


----------



## georgina.miss

this happened to me whilst in hospital last week i was sooo worried as my bambino really doesnt do much hes so laid back and placid hardly ever moves lol....for about an hour he went CRAZY i was so worried i asked the midwife when she came round and she said its ok and not to worry !!! I thought ermm ok but its not normal but apparently it is!!! :S

Hes absolutely fine now and calmed down after his tantrum thank god but it is v scary at the time i know :( 

Try not to worry or just ring your midwife for reassurance and she can tell u if its ok or not :D:D x


----------



## emyandpotato

tiggerpony said:


> My baby had 3 days of frantic movement and I got checked, she was fine. but is now breech after being the right way up...................just to warn you lol

They're transverse at the moment which sucks so if they decide to budge round then that's fine by me :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

georgina.miss said:


> this happened to me whilst in hospital last week i was sooo worried as my bambino really doesnt do much hes so laid back and placid hardly ever moves lol....for about an hour he went CRAZY i was so worried i asked the midwife when she came round and she said its ok and not to worry !!! I thought ermm ok but its not normal but apparently it is!!! :S
> 
> Hes absolutely fine now and calmed down after his tantrum thank god but it is v scary at the time i know :(
> 
> Try not to worry or just ring your midwife for reassurance and she can tell u if its ok or not :D:D x

I will if LO doesn't calm down soon I think. Thank you! It makes me feel better knowing other people have this too. Maybe it's just the equivalent of a newborn tantrum.


----------



## kdea547

More than likely it's okay, but get checked just in case if it continues. Also, I've been told that frantic movement can be a sign of placental abruption when accompanied by a hard, painful contraction that doesn't ease up. If this ever happens, get help immediately!


----------



## curly123

Scary isn't it! i had this 2 weeks ago and rang the midwife as had gone on for hours - she asked me if I'd eaten and drunk enough that day and actually i hadn't had my usual amount - She said 'baby's hungry! Eat and drink something and see if that works' and it did!
Poor little mite!
xx


----------

